# Bottle Digging Hawaii Style



## HollisterHonolulu (Feb 2, 2010)

Just some early 1900's Hawaiian BIMAL stuff dug up on the island of Oahu.  But US Mainland is where the really "old" Late 1700's & 1800's bottle are found.  Happy digging.....V/R Hollister Honolulu


----------



## rockbot (Feb 2, 2010)

Howzit Arthur, nice stuff. the 2nd crate from the left bottom row, what's that square looking jug or bottle. I like that one. Show some close ups.

 Thanks, Rocky


----------



## riverdiver (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Arthur,

 Is that a Shoyu Pot in the upper right milk crate?


----------



## 808 50th State (Feb 2, 2010)

HOWZIT TONY,
 That's my friend's bottles that he dug at the site I am currently digging, he is one of the original guys who started digging there, he is also the one that turned me on to this dig, a good digger and a good friend to know, I found my share of good stuffs but no even close to what he found.

 I got more bottles to send to you I just got to put it all together...

 Looking forward to the bottle show in a couple of weeks, I know a few people who are coming down from the Big Island, wish you could come down too, I will be taking a few day's off from work, I will be helping a friend with his table and probably sell a few stuffs.
 Aloha, Earl
 P.S.> It's finally my day off and it's raining, had some big plans on digging today. shoots....[&o]


----------



## 808 50th State (Feb 2, 2010)

Howzit Tony
 I seen some close up pictures, I believe it's a Palmboom black glass gin,
 Aloha Earl 





> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> Howzit Arthur, nice stuff. the 2nd crate from the left bottom row, what's that square looking jug or bottle. I like that one. Show some close ups.
> 
> Thanks, Rocky


----------



## rockbot (Feb 3, 2010)

Need some close ups Arthur. You got some good lucking stuff ova dea...


----------



## HollisterHonolulu (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll take pics and post in the morning after the rain clears up...


----------



## HollisterHonolulu (Feb 3, 2010)

It is definitely one of those Chinese Shoyu Pots......


----------



## HollisterHonolulu (Feb 3, 2010)

Aloha Tony, I took 4 pics this morning.  Here is pic#1


----------



## HollisterHonolulu (Feb 3, 2010)

Pic #2


----------



## HollisterHonolulu (Feb 3, 2010)

Pic #3


----------



## HollisterHonolulu (Feb 3, 2010)

Pic #4 (Damn that cat....)


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello Arthur,

 Big aloha. Closer, bigger, more, more, please. Talk story... Mahalo


----------



## rockbot (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice Palm boom Arthur. The green ones hold good value. Show us more close ups, you got some killer stuff there. We love pictures.

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree ,more pics please .


----------



## sandchip (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice, but that cat's scaring me.  I can see him brushing up against a top-heavy bottle like a gin.


----------

